
How is computer programming different today than 20 years ago? - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/swlh/how-is-computer-programming-different-today-than-20-years-ago-9d0154d1b6ce
======
giardini
Previous discussion (20 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22032990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22032990)

